

Firmware is always buggy - mariuz
https://plus.google.com/u/0/117091380454742934025/posts/drvhoByi7sW

======
dazzawazza
The best thing about firmware is that it's often interacting with other buggy
firmware. All of whom are implementing poorly defines 'standards' within tight
budgets (monetarily, power and cycles).

Having said that I enjoy that kind of work (writing and interfacing with).
Having spent many years in assembly for video games it doesn't phase me at
all.

------
ChuckMcM
Perhaps what is more insidious is that you don't always realize that there
_is_ firmware in there. I mean chipsets where there is a processor in the
chipset running emulation code to make certain things behave like they did
when they were implemented by the 286/AT, its firmware all the way down.

------
olgeni
Back in the old days I had to write a firmware for an ISA board using the IAR
C compiler (where changing _comment text_ could break the build) and I used to
feel dizzy even without drugs...

